# Buying gnocchi



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Is it strange to buy premade gnocchi?  I've seen them in packages and I wonder if they're any good.  Anyone had any good experience with buying gnocchi from the supermarket?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Those are the gnocchi I like best but I could be part of the unwashed and unlettered masses who knows no better. I've never liked the ones I've made. The ones I've had at restaurants are so soft and bland. The ones I buy in those shelf stable packs have a texture I like and taste good to me.


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

I prefer house-made gnocchi, those ones you get at the store generally have the texture of bullets... they also start out pretty desiccated which is just wrong.  Gnocchi are supposed to be tender (not mushy).


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

They are possibly the easiest form of pasta to make and you do not need a machine. I have had some store vac pac that were not bad and I have had frozen which were good. It is hard to rate them, but they should be like soft pillows yet not fall apart.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Which brand should I try?

I don't know anything about making gnocchi, is it a very messy procedure?  I'm open to the process, just scared.  I haven't eaten gnocchi very much because I've always been partial to thin pasta but heck, I love potatoes so why not give it a try?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I like Target's house brand pretty well. Walmart has started carrying an imported Italian brand but I've not tried that one. I particularly like these for camping trips as they're quick to cook, require no refrigeration before hand.

As Ed mentions, some refrigerated fresh pack gnocchi are good. i've not had any frozen one to compare to his comments. Costco has refrigerator gnocchi a couple of times a year.

Were i to make gnocchi again I'd use baked potatoes rather than boiled. You'll need much less flour, reportedly. KyHeirloomer has posted on this and a search should bring it up.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I have had the Costco one and it is good as is their Tortollinni


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Good recipe here: http://fabioviviani.com/recipes/fabio-vivianis-gnocchi-recipe/


----------

